# Welches Handy habt ihr?



## Kerner (3 Juni 2014)

Zum Starfotografieren will ich ein Handy mit einer richtig guten Handykamera. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Welche Handys habt ihr, die gut sind?


----------



## goraji (3 Juni 2014)

Ich würde nie etwas anderes als das neueste I-Phone nehmen, alles andere ist nur Behelf...muss aber natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden!


----------



## dlsetz (3 Juni 2014)

HTC one ( Behelfsphone lol) 

kann alles besser als das iPhone. Das hatte ich mal zwischendurch.


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2. Immer noch spitze.


----------



## floyd (15 Juni 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5 (auch nur Behelfsphone) lach


----------



## Punisher (15 Juni 2014)

iPhone ist veraltet, selbst die neuesten Modelle


----------



## fab.ulous (19 Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein uraltes Samsung Handy ohne Kamera. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass in Bezug auf die Qualität der Fotos und somit die Kamera der neuesten Smartphone-Modelle immer am besten sind. Mit dem i-Phone lassen sich ja doch teilweise ganz vernünftige Bilder schießen.


----------



## thomashm (20 Juni 2014)

Ein Motorola C140.


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Juni 2014)

Blackberry Q10

Kamera ist nicht der Burner, aber Kombination aus Volltastatur und Touchscreen ist mega geil :thumbup:


----------



## LogiMann (1 Juli 2014)

Nokia Lumia 925


----------



## milizioner (7 Juli 2014)

ich hab das neueste un das beste Handy auf der Welt <3 LG G 3 mit 32 GB <3:WOW::WOW:


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Sony Xperia M


----------



## LimpBizkit (12 Juli 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S+


----------



## Tristanis (5 Aug. 2014)

Immer noch ein Samsung Galaxy S 2 . Es läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini; ist ganz in Ordnung aber mochte das S2 irgendwie etwas mehr


----------



## didi0815 (8 Aug. 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## stiffi (22 Aug. 2014)

Iphone 5S , geiles Teil *g*


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Galaxy S3: ich hoffe, es hält noch lange, da es mir technisch total ausreicht


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

iPhone 6 natürlich


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Hab das iphone5s und das nervt.. Akku ist stets leer und Bilder sind geht so...


----------



## milizioner (16 Dez. 2014)

darf mich seit 3 WOchen stolzer Besitze reines Sony Z3 nennen! Ultra geiles Gerät! vor allem die Verarbeitung von Sony überzeugt einen! wollte auch mal gleich einen Dank an den netten Support Mitarbeiter von 7mobile ( 7mobile ) der mich zu diesem Gerät praktisch gezwungen hat! :-D aber ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden und die Kamera ist auch gut zum paparazzen :-D


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Nexus 5, es gibt für Android-Enthusiasten nichts Besseres.


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

HTC One M7 jetzt seid fast 2 Jahren.


----------



## ElCattivo (15 Jan. 2015)

Foerster schrieb:


> Nexus 5, es gibt für Android-Enthusiasten nichts Besseres.



Ich nutze ebenfalls völlig zufrieden ein Nexus 5. Und ich würde es auch allen Nicht-Enthusiasten empfehlen


----------



## moonshine (16 Jan. 2015)

iphone 6 plus mit 128GB Speicher....

man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

ich habe ein Iphone und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Aber wahrscheinlich, weil ich mit anderen Handys nicht mehr zurecht komme hehe


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

Ich verwende immer noch den ersten Sony Xperia Z.


----------



## userforusing (21 Feb. 2015)

Seit kurzem ein Galaxy S4


----------



## jakuza2010 (21 Feb. 2015)

wenn ich wieder diese Propaganda Sprüche lese könnte ich ...
Ihr müsst euch immer rechtfertigen warum ihr soviel Geld ans Bein bindet?!

Ich nutze aktuell das HTC One M8 und bin auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## userforusing (21 Feb. 2015)

jakuza2010 schrieb:


> wenn ich wieder diese Propaganda Sprüche lese könnte ich ...
> Ihr müsst euch immer rechtfertigen warum ihr soviel Geld ans Bein bindet?!



hmm? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Galaxy 4 for da win.


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

Uraltes Tastenhandy, ich hasse Smartphones und WA usw... ich telefoniere wenn dann 1mal im Monat mit dem Handy  Bin froh wenn ich meine Ruhe habe.


----------



## mary jane (2 März 2015)

iphone 5 (32GB)


----------



## pleasure (20 März 2015)

iPhone 5 - deswegen, da die Benutzeroberfläche einfach gestaltet ist


----------



## Hirschdiddi (22 März 2015)

Habe mir sofort das iPhone 6 gekauft als es herausgekommen ist und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## Tigy (23 März 2015)

Buschtrommel UltraXXL


----------



## Munichbook (13 Apr. 2015)

iphone 4 habe ich


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## huso (8 Mai 2015)

iphone 3gs. hole mir erst ein neues wenn es kaputt geht


----------



## omit s. (8 Mai 2015)

Samsung Wave 1


----------



## FischerFan (9 Mai 2015)

Blackberry Q10


----------



## Timme1 (13 Mai 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S5 :WOW:


----------



## bellybutton007 (13 Mai 2015)

Huawei Handy


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

One Plus One


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

Zur Zeit nenne ich ein "Oneplus One" mein Eigen und bin recht glücklich damit. Für den Preis bekommt man man eine wahnsinnig gute Hardware.


----------



## 123321 (17 Juni 2015)

Apple IPhone 5S


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

hab das iphone 6 und bin super zufrieden


----------



## kanyeezy (10 Okt. 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S4 .. muss mal nen' neues her


----------



## lexy (14 Dez. 2015)

Galaxy S6 Gold


----------



## Sven. (14 Dez. 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini


----------



## Marco2 (14 Dez. 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE
...technisch gesehen, das beste in der Preiskasse unter 200 €


----------



## Kitty (14 Feb. 2016)

Habe das *LG Leon 4G LTE.*
Bin aber irgendwie nicht zufrieden... schaue mich schon nach einem neuem um. Liebäugle mit einem von_ OnePlus_


----------



## Schildy72 (19 Feb. 2016)

Nokia ist immernoch zuverlässig.


----------



## spider196 (24 Feb. 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini aber naja ist nicht so wirklich gut.


----------



## Gunbay (6 März 2016)

Im Moment ist das Motorola Moto-X 2. Gen. im Gebrauch.


----------



## Alen (24 Apr. 2016)

Iphone 6s in Verbindung mit einer Huawei Watch. Beides wirklich super.


----------



## Moorwen (25 Apr. 2016)

Galaxy Note 4 mit Galaxy Gear S


----------



## shina (22 Mai 2016)

Iphone 6 64 go


----------



## Lion60 (24 Mai 2016)

Huawei Y6


----------



## [email protected] (30 Mai 2016)

Huawei Mate 7


----------



## fab.ulous (16 Juni 2016)

Ich habe ein klassisches Samsung E2100i - Ist zwar ganz schön altbacken, aber dabei zwinge ich mich dazu, nicht so viel im Netz zu surfen und auf FB zu sein, wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## fuchtzehn (26 Juni 2016)

Samsung S5. Ich mags.


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Habe auch das S5. Ist im Gegensatz zum S6 immerhin wasserdicht.


----------



## dani3004 (16 Feb. 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Feb. 2017)

Die Blechtrommel


----------



## nicole2510 (22 Feb. 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S6 und sehr zufrieden, war vorher Iphone Fan....


----------



## weazel32 (22 Feb. 2017)

Huawei P9 & Mate 8wink2


----------



## xXMartinoXx (24 Feb. 2017)

nicole2510 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 und sehr zufrieden, war vorher Iphone Fan....



Bin auch zufrieden damit, nur nicht mit der Akkuleistung...


----------



## isa (25 Feb. 2017)

iPhone 6s!!!


----------



## Max100 (26 Feb. 2017)

Huawei Y 6


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Samsung S8.


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Sep. 2017)

gar keines


----------



## hirnknall (11 Okt. 2017)

Eines mit dem man telefonieren kann


----------



## RoadDog (14 Okt. 2017)

Huawei P9
.


----------



## capri216 (23 Okt. 2017)

Ein recht seltenes SONY Xperia XZs .

Mag diesen 08/15-Einheitsbrei von Samsung und Apple einfach nicht.


----------



## weazel32 (31 Okt. 2017)

Huawei Mate 8 & P9


----------



## FischerFan (1 Nov. 2017)

Nokia 6, seit 3 Wochen.


----------



## Ataier (1 Nov. 2017)

Note8....i love it


----------



## Bowes (1 Nov. 2017)

*Ich komme aus einem Kuhdorf in der Vulkaneifel, das ist unser Handy!!!*


----------



## Hans Herbert (15 Nov. 2017)

Modern ausgestattet


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S 5 Mini


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Samsung Galaxy S 6


----------



## Bender.66 (2 Aug. 2018)

Huawei p10


----------



## FischerFan (13 Aug. 2018)

Galaxy A5 (2017)


----------



## Lullaby382 (12 Sep. 2018)

Iphone 7


----------



## Scoty (6 März 2019)

Oneplus 6, sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## xtothez123 (21 März 2019)

BQ Aquaris X, sehr gut für den Preis.


----------



## b94 (14 Apr. 2019)

ein iPhone Xs


----------



## Tittelelli (14 Apr. 2019)

gar keins:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

Iphone 8s.


----------



## Pagal_Srinath (15 Dez. 2020)

HTC Desire from 7 years ago.


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

Die neuen iPhones mit optischem Zoom kommen der ganzen Sache schon einen Schritt näher, aber am besten sind noch die richtigen Kameras mit großem optischen Zoom


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

iPhone SE, aber noch das alte. Wird sicher auch noch ein paar Jahre halten, tolles Teil.


----------



## Reto (26 Juni 2021)

Honor View 20


----------



## bartmann (30 Juni 2021)

Galaxy A52 5G


----------



## rocco.loco (17 Jan. 2022)

Poco X3 NFC


----------



## Tittelelli (17 Jan. 2022)

eine Trommel


----------



## Infacted (18 Jan. 2022)

Samsung Galaxy S21


----------



## RalfBHV (21 Jan. 2022)

iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## Freddy53 (7 Mai 2022)

Galaxy S20 FE


----------



## c0rN (9 Mai 2022)

still samsung s7 ...


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Samsung Galaxy A51


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)

Immer noch dieses Top Aktuelle leicht zu tragende Super Mobile Phone - warum????


----------



## Buster (17 Juni 2022)

Motorola g30


----------



## SissyMFan (18 Juni 2022)

Buster schrieb:


> Motorola g30


Ich bin knapp daneben - das g31.


----------



## Raziel76 (18 Juni 2022)

I-Phone 11 Pro Max (die Augen werden nicht besser...  )


----------



## Buster (18 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ich bin knapp daneben - das g31.


Ui ...😗


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

Samsung Galaxy S20+

bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil, ernsthaft auch was die Akkuleistung betrifft


----------



## ruven (26 Juni 2022)

Fairphone 3 inkl. /e/ Betriebssystem.
Sehr gute Akkulaufzeit, etwas groß aber durch die modulare Bauweise perfekt.
Wenn man 2 Akkus hat, kann man den leeren auch einfach selbst tauschen.
Und die Kamera wurde mit einem Softwareupdate deutlich verbessert.
Zudem ist ja bereits das FP4 auf dem Markt.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juni 2022)

Keines.


----------



## ElCoyote (27 Juni 2022)

realme Narzo 50 5G-6+128GB Smartphone ohne Vertragy, Starker 5000 mAh-Akku, Dimensity 810 5G-Prozessor Android Handy, 33W Dart Charge, Ultraflüssiges 90 Hz-Display, NFC, Dual SIM, Hyper Blue​völlig ausreichend, Akku hält extrem lange


----------



## LSGFAN (27 Juni 2022)

Oneplus 8T


----------



## Kewababsta (29 Juni 2022)

Samsung Galaxy A51.


----------



## Kralle82 (3 Juli 2022)

Samsung Galaxy s22+ in grün.


----------



## ElCattivo (4 Juli 2022)

Pixel 5


----------



## IceCCC (5 Juli 2022)

Samsung Galaxy A53


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2022)

Oppo Find X5 Pro


----------



## Caine607 (5 Juli 2022)

Pixel 6 Pro


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

iPhone 12


----------

